# Bolens Riding Mower Help



## Fister029 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a Bolens rider, model 13AN683G163

The mower was purchased for 200 thinking I had a steal but instead got money pit. Either way I'm determined to keep it going. 

My latest and greatest issue is that the mower seems to have no power when on an un even surface. It will pull part of the way up a small incline (not a hill), just a minor incline in the yard and then just stops. No matter what gear it's in 1-8 it does it. I have thought about replacing the belts but figure I should seek some advice first. The spark plug is new as is the fuel filter so that shouldn't be an issue. Any help?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the drive belts, pulleys and tension springs. A broken tension spring can cause the drive to slip.


----------



## xxrachelxx (Jan 12, 2012)

*hmmm*

yes i am a girl but i have been a small engine mechanic since i was 12. this sounds more like a carb issue to me. like its not revving high enough so it could be a governor issue to me...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

xxrachelxx said:


> yes i am a girl but i have been a small engine mechanic since i was 12. this sounds more like a carb issue to me. like its not revving high enough so it could be a governor issue to me...


Hi Rachel and welcome to Hobby Talk!

Unless the engine quits, then it's not a carburetor or governor issue, and since the op indicated that it did not matter what gear (speed) the lever was in. I take this to mean that mower quits moving, an issue with the drive. This unit actually only has a single speed transmission, the belt drive utilizes a variable speed pulley setup that changes ground speed. Proper tension on the drive belts is very important for this setup to work properly.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome XXRachelXX!!


----------



## xxrachelxx (Jan 12, 2012)

*lol*

lol i thought he ment the mower just died. im sorry i misunderstood


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree, sounds like a belt issue.


----------

